# What's your LCD density?



## Wessiide (Aug 11, 2011)

All market related issues aside what is everyones favorite LCD density? I think between 260 or 280 works best for me. Curious what everyone else prefers.

Sent via my blinged out G-nex! Unh!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Stock. I hate tiny icons


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

246. Good for:
-Smaller icons/menus across the board.
-Labels appear under icons using 7x7 Nova launcher layout.
-Music App doesn't use tablet mode (starts at 240).
-People app still launches quick-contact on tapping picture (instead of a horribly pixelated/cropped fullscreen picture) and uses stock layout for contact view.

Used 241 for a while before I realized 246 would revert the people app to stock behaviors but keep smaller listings/more on screen at once.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I really like 241, but always end up back at 320 for its usability.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Stock. I hate tiny icons


X2.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## v36sedan (Sep 4, 2011)

295.


----------



## dimonsf2 (Feb 3, 2012)

280 works best for me. And 5x7 nova looks great and gives you ability to fit a lot on the screen. I went to only 3 home screens .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## flegma3124 (Jan 4, 2012)

Joesyr said:


> 246. Good for:
> -Smaller icons/menus across the board.
> -Labels appear under icons using 7x7 Nova launcher layout.
> -Music App doesn't use tablet mode (starts at 240).
> ...


241. But im about to try 246 because of the people app. Thanks, didn't know.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## velocity92c (Jan 23, 2012)

Can someone explain what LCD density is? I've never heard of it until this thread?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

velocity92c said:


> Can someone explain what LCD density is? I've never heard of it until this thread?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


The density of your LCD pretty much just changes the size and interaction/look of the OS. At 320dpi (stock) the screen aspect ratio is 2.25:4. Whereas at say 240dpi, the screen goes to 3:5.33. The jump in space creates 'more room' when in reality it is talking up the same amount of space relative to the new dpi. This causes the OS to rethink positioning, sizing, etc.


----------



## collierclark (Dec 2, 2011)

Joesyr said:


> 246. Good for:
> -Smaller icons/menus across the board.
> -Labels appear under icons using 7x7 Nova launcher layout.
> -Music App doesn't use tablet mode (starts at 240).
> ...


I'm running at 240. Are you having any market issues at 246?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Stock dood.

If you want stuff to be smaller/have a larger workspace--buy a Tab.









Sent from my GNexus


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Ive been at 240 for a while. When I switch roms and see the stock density it now seems way too big and I have to change it again. Its hard to believe everything was that big to start with.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

collierclark said:


> I'm running at 240. Are you having any market issues at 246?


By default, yes, a lot of apps come up as incompatible. LCD Density Modder Pro has a market fix that installs a spoofed version which, in my experience, solves all compatibility issues in terms of installing new apps.

But I've also found that a lot of apps won't offer updates through the market unless I reboot into 320 (haven't tried booting into 240 for this but I imagine it's just the same). Some will update just fine, but even the number of apps in "My Apps" in the market seems to differ between standard and modded dpi. So I just make a habit of switching to 320 for a quick market check once every few days in case any updates aren't going through correctly. Small price to pay.


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

200!!!


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Stock, I'm not even 24 and I use bifocals so bigger icons is a plus


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

So to take advantage of the extra screen space, you need to be using Nova launcher. Is that correct? I am using Apex launcher and don't see the option to change the size of the workspace, so the extra space created at 246dpi is wasted.


----------



## bpowder1966 (Jan 21, 2012)

Im using 241. Works perfectly. especially with nova


----------



## flegma3124 (Jan 4, 2012)

jhankg said:


> So to take advantage of the extra screen space, you need to be using Nova launcher. Is that correct? I am using Apex launcher and don't see the option to change the size of the workspace, so the extra space created at 246dpi is wasted.


That's what I use. In nova settings you can change the grid size for the home screen to up to 7x7 I believe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWikI


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

280 here....might bump it up to 290 or 300. Maybe im getting old at 28, but I've tried 240 and its way too small for my eyes. Stock 320 does look funny when i flash new roms.

For those of you who dont know, try the latest AOKP. Roman built in screen density wizard which solves the market issues for me.


----------



## raiderpig (Jan 11, 2012)

Using 241. My buddy's 320 Gnex really doesn't look right to me now.


----------



## mustbepbs (Nov 19, 2011)

200. Smaller the better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

jhankg said:


> So to take advantage of the extra screen space, you need to be using Nova launcher. Is that correct? I am using Apex launcher and don't see the option to change the size of the workspace, so the extra space created at 246dpi is wasted.


Apex does it too. Open app drawer->menu->apex settings->Homescreen settings. Uncheck Automatic grid size, set grid size under Homescreen grid. Goes up to 7x7 just like Nova.


----------



## TheJ0hnman (Oct 6, 2011)

Joesyr said:


> But I've also found that a lot of apps won't offer updates through the market unless I reboot into 320 (haven't tried booting into 240 for this but I imagine it's just the same). Some will update just fine, but even the number of apps in "My Apps" in the market seems to differ between standard and modded dpi. So I just make a habit of switching to 320 for a quick market check once every few days in case any updates aren't going through correctly. Small price to pay.


This has been precisely my experience. No matter, as I end up back at 241 within seconds of a fresh ROM flash. 320 looks stupidly wasteful once you've tried 241. I should mention that I use 241 over 240 for Words with Friends and Google Music compatibility.

Edit: This is as good a place as any to mention that I don't understand why Google doesn't offer an option within the market to allow the user to install applications deemed incompatible anyway. At a minimum, I should be able to determine compatibility of free apps without Google holding my hand. I guess I can understand it for paid, but come on...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

